
Microsoft’s killer feature for its Chromebook competitor is Office - msabalau
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/02/microsofts-killer-feature-for-its-chromebook-competitor-is-office/
======
msabalau
Given that the late, unlamented, Windows RT had Office, it's not entirely
clear why this is a "killer feature".

